# 1958 Rhodes Fractional Rig Auxilliary Sloop 4 sale



## Mitch K Booth (Jan 12, 2017)

Good afternoon Sail Nat community,

I am a completely novice sailor with a beautiful 36' wooden sloop to offer anyone in the Duluth Minnesota area. We recently lost our Dad and are in way over our heads with a 1958 Rhodes Fractional Rig Auxiliary Sloop 4 sale. She was built in Germany by Phillip Rhodes and needs a good home. We cannot begin to take care of her, please help.

Mitch K Booth


----------



## slap (Mar 13, 2008)

Mitch -

I don't know if you were aware that the drawing attached to your post is of a Rhodes designed Bounty 2, which is a fiberglass boat 41 feet long.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks like a great boat. You should also try to advertise here: The WoodenBoat Forum


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

slap said:


> Mitch -
> 
> I don't know if you were aware that the drawing attached to your post is of a Rhodes designed Bounty 2, which is a fiberglass boat 41 feet long.


And the beautiful photo the seller posted, is LYRA, shot in Antigua by Onne van der Wal, the famous marine photographer.

No 36' Philippe Rhodes (who didn't live in Germany).


----------



## Mitch K Booth (Jan 12, 2017)

Slap,
I was not aware, thank you. The image that I have wasn't titled and it looks exactaly like the layout and section of Lyra. I will probably leave the drawing as nothing is labeled and it is essentially the same design.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

My guess is that if your boat is 41 feet long, designed by Phillip Rhodes, and wood, it is probably a Bounty 1 and not a Bounty II. The Bounty's were commissioned by one of the Coleman cooler heirs. The original plan was to mass produce them in wood with a pattern for every single part of the boat and to make each part in multiple numbers at a time. It was based on a system employed by Herreshoff Manufacturing. They were pretty successful as wooden boats go. Several boats were also built to this design in post war Europe as well. 

When fiberglass became popular Coleman went back to Rhodes and had the design updated for fiberglass and that became the Bounty II. 

Jeff


----------

